# Schlechte Erfahrung mit Contentprofis.com - Wer ist noch betroffen?



## Schreibdienst (8 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe drei Monate lang für die Contentagentur Contentprofis.com gearbeitet und dann mit einer fadenscheinigen Begründung gekündigt. Auf die Bezahlung meiner letzten Rechnung warte ich noch immer und das Inkasso wer erfolglos.

Ich wurde zudem massiv von der Firma bedroht und eingeschüchtert, nur weil ich auf die Bezahlung meiner Rechnung bestehe.

Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit den Contentprofis gemacht? Ich kenne bisher zwei Texterinnen, welche die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht haben.

Viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## Schreibdienst (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: Schlechte Erfahrung mit Contentprofis.com - Wer ist noch betroffen?*

Hallo,

es sind mittlerweile fünf Texter betroffen und die Staatsanwaltschaft hat mit den Ermittlungen begonnen. Wer Texter ist und von den Contentprofis.com ebenfalls abgezockt wurde sollte zur Polizei gehen und sich mit einem Rechtsanwalt wehren.

Viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## Texterela (18 Juli 2011)

Sorry, dass ich diesen Thread wiederbelebe, aber ich habe auch Probleme mit der Firma. Wenn jemand ein staatsanwaltschaftliches Aktenzeichen zu diesem Fall hat, würde ich mich freuen, eine Nachricht zu bekommen oder so.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Juli 2011)

Wo hat denn die Firma ihren Sitz? Die für deren Sitz zuständige StA müsste das bearbeiten. Ein Aktenzeichen brauchst du nicht, das bekommt dort eh der selbe Staatsanwalt.


----------



## Schreibdienst (18 Juli 2011)

Tja, der Sitz der Firma ist Chemnitz und ist auch beim Gewerbeamt angemeldet. Die Rufnummer ist allerdings ständig unbesetzt und der Herr B. ist abgetaucht. Er hat seine Webseiten auf einen gewissen Timo Hermann umschreiben lassen. Der Gesamtschaden beläuft sich mittlerweile auf einen fünfstelligen Betrag.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Juli 2011)

Wie heißt denn die Firma überhaupt? Ist das die Klitsche mit handy-test.net?


----------



## Schreibdienst (18 Juli 2011)

Die Firma heisst Contentprofis.com


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Juli 2011)

Schreibdienst schrieb:


> Die Firma heisst Contentprofis.com


Das ist doch kein Firmenname! Was/wer steht denn auf deinem Arbeitsvertrag oder der Leistungsvereinbarung?



Schreibdienst Andy schrieb:


> ....die Staatsanwaltschaft hat mit den Ermittlungen begonnen. Wer Texter ist und von den Contentprofis.com ebenfalls abgezockt wurde sollte zur Polizei gehen und sich mit einem Rechtsanwalt wehren


Warst du Freiberufler oder Angestellter? Der Tipp mit dem Rechtsanwalt ist wohl in beiden Fällen der Beste. Das Vorenthalten von Gehältern oder Leistungsvergütungen dürfte nicht in die Zuständigkeit der StA und schon gar nicht in die der Polizei fallen. Wenn es um Betrug geht (für den StA/Polizei zuständig sind), dann müssten die den Nachweis führen, dass die Verantwortlichen der Firma schon zum Zeitpunkt des Anstellungs- oder Auftragsbeginns nicht zahlungswillig/-fähig gewesen sind. Den Beweis darüber zu führen halte ich aber für äußerst schwierig.


----------



## Schreibdienst (18 Juli 2011)

Ich war ein ganz normaler Auftraggeber und der Vertrag wurde mit Herrn B. geschlossen. Er hat ja nicht nur mich sondern auch andere Texter um ihr Geld gebracht und mich massiv eingeschüchtert.


----------



## Heiko (18 Juli 2011)

Auftrag*geber* oder *-nehmer*?


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2011)

Übrigens steht dieser Thread hier ziemlich weit oben bei Google. Was ist, wenn der Michi sich übel nachgeredet fühlen sollte? Kann es sein, dass nicht nur die Vertragsabwicklung sondern womöglich auch das Ausschlachten hier womöglich etwas ungünstig waren?

@ Andy, gehe doch einfach mal zu einem Anwalt, der ist für solche Belange da. So ein gewurschtl hier bringt weder dir noch in der Sache wirklich was.


----------



## Schreibdienst (18 Juli 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Auftrag*geber* oder *-nehmer*?


Tschuldigung. Ich war Auftragnehmer. Das Thema wühlt mich noch immer auf.

@Reducal: Ich habe nur die Fakten genannt und es liegt mir fern etwas Falsches über diese echt seriöse Firma sagen. Was meinst du mit Ausschlachten?

Ich erhalte genauso wie die anderen Texter eh mein Geld nie aber ihm wird irgendwann das Handwerk gelegt werden.

Im Netz steht natürlich wenig Negatives über diese Firma, da alle negativen Beiträge gelöscht wurden.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juli 2011)

Schreibdienst schrieb:


> Im Netz steht natürlich wenig Negatives über diese Firma, da alle negativen Beiträge gelöscht wurden.



Um zu vermeiden, das hier auch der Löschstift angesetzt werden muss, könntest du dich bei den Betreibern hier als Ansprechpartner melden, so das im Falle einer Löschanforderung, du als Zeuge zur Verfügung stehst, und dann der Löschanforderung wegen unbeweisener Tatsachenbehauptung engegentreten werden kann, da du dann Namentlich bekannt bist und die Aussage von dir nicht nur Anonym im Raume steht.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Impressum/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/misc/contact

Dir sei versichert, das du in guten Händen bist.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juli 2011)

Etwas  seltsam ist es, dass sowohl bei contentprofis.de als auch bei contentprofis.com
als auch content-profis.com
( alle in D aber auf verschiedene Namen und Adressen registriert )
dies angezeigt wird


> ZUGRIFF NICHT ERLAUBT
> Die angeforderte Seite darf nicht angezeigt werden.



Die einzige Domain die eine sichtbare Anzeige liefert lautet: content-profis.de
man beachte den Bindestrich


----------



## Schreibdienst (19 Juli 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Etwas seltsam ist es, dass sowohl bei contentprofis.de als auch bei contentprofis.com
> als auch content-profis.com
> ( alle in D aber auf verschiedene Namen und Adressen registriert )
> dies angezeigt wird
> ...


Was ist denn mit Contentprofis.com passiert? Da stand gestern noch eine Webseite. Sehr merkwürdig. Die Firma Content-Profis.de hat mit Contentprofis.com aber nichts zutun.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2011)

Schreibdienst schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Contentprofis.com passiert? Da stand gestern noch eine Webseite.


Gester Mittag war sie schon weg, deshalb ja auch Rüdigers Frage nach dem Firmennamen unter #7.

Wie viel Honorar steht denn bei dir noch aus, wenn ich fragen darf? Die anderen Gläubiger sollten dich dabei erst einmal nicht weiter kümmern, da jeder Einzelfall für sich zu entscheiden wäre. Mit wem wurde besprochen, dass du eine Leistung x erbringst und dafür y erhältst? Hast du einen schriftlichen Vertrag/Auftrag?


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juli 2011)

Im Cache ist das Impressum noch erkennbar


> Es handelt sich dabei um ein Abbild der Seite, wie diese am 29. Juni 2011 16:30:06 GMT angezeigt wurde


Zu dem Ex/Betreiber gibt es einen Blogbeitrag > http://www.texter.me/blogs/ein-texter-hackt-dem-anderen-ein-auge-aus


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Zu dem Ex/Betreiber gibt es einen Blogbeitrag > http://www.texter.me/blogs/ein-texter-hackt-dem-anderen-ein-auge-aus


Nett! Unsere Sauerländer Schreibdienst findet sich dort ja auch wieder, oder? @Andy, wie wurden das Honorar und die Gegenleistung vereinbart, per eMail etwa?


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2011)

...


----------



## Schreibdienst (19 Juli 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Gester Mittag war sie schon weg, deshalb ja auch Rüdigers Frage nach dem Firmennamen unter #7.
> 
> Wie viel Honorar steht denn bei dir noch aus, wenn ich fragen darf? Die anderen Gläubiger sollten dich dabei erst einmal nicht weiter kümmern, da jeder Einzelfall für sich zu entscheiden wäre. Mit wem wurde besprochen, dass du eine Leistung x erbringst und dafür y erhältst? Hast du einen schriftlichen Vertrag/Auftrag?


Ich hatte einen Vertrag mit dem CP-Chef geschlossen und ebenfalls wurde mit ihm das Honorar vereinbart. Ich kam  während meiner Tätigkeit für diese Firma mit insgesamt 3 bis 4 Personen in Kontakt, die vermeintlich Mitarbeiter waren. Telefon laufend unbesetzt und Null Reaktion auf Mails. Die Firma gibt es offenbar seit dem Jahr 2006 aber alle paar Jahre zieht sie um. Zur Zeit ist der Firmenchef offenbar abgetaucht.

Seit der Erfahrung misstraue ich großen Contentagenturen.

Der Gesamtschaden bei allen mir bekannten Textern beläuft sich auf ca. 8000 bis 10.000 Euro.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt, jeder kämpft für sich allein. Da du ja einen schriftlichen Vertrag hast, lässt sich sicher die Forderung auch einklagen.

Hinsichtlich der Strafanzeigen sehe ich aber Essig. Du hast mir per PN geschrieben, dass du schon Rechnungen bezahlt bekommen hast. Somit ist der  Anfangsverdacht gestorben, das bereits bei Vertragsschluss Zahlungsunwilligkeit in betrügerischer Absicht vorgelegen haben könnte. Dein Problem ist ein rein ziviles, dessen Klärung nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger ist. Sollte ein ziviler Richter in einem zivilen Verfahren erkennen, dass doch Betrug vorliegen könnte, gibt der den Vorgang ohnehin von Amts wegen an eine StA ab.


----------



## Schreibdienst (19 Juli 2011)

Ja jeder kämpft für sich allein und muss mir wohl einen Anwalt nehmen. Die Kosten-Nutzen-Relation dürfte aber gegen Null tendieren, da die Anwaltskosten sicher knapp so hoch sein werden wie meine offene Forderung. Habe derzeit aber nicht den Kopf dazu den Kampf erneut aufzunehmen, da ich ja noch die Hoffnung habe dass er zahlt.

Ist ja allerhand. Die Mailadresse des Herrn B. ist nicht mehr akiv.


----------



## Heiko (19 Juli 2011)

Wenn Du gewinnst zahlt im Zivilprozess der Gegner Deinen Anwalt.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2011)

Schreibdienst schrieb:


> Habe derzeit aber nicht den Kopf dazu den Kampf erneut aufzunehmen....


Ein Anwalt ist aber nicht teuer, insbesondere wenn es um ein erstes Schreiben geht, das beim Gegner signalisieren dürfte, dass du es ernst meinst. Wer sich nicht wehrt, verwirkt sein Recht.


Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn Du gewinnst zahlt im Zivilprozess der Gegner Deinen Anwalt.


...aber leider erst im Prozeß, nicht außergerichtlich.


----------



## Schreibdienst (21 Juli 2011)

Es gibt was Neues zu den Contentprofis. Der Herr B. ist nach Spanien abgetaucht und soll in Russland unterwegs sein. Ein Teil seiner Webseiten soll er verkauft haben ebenso seine zweite Firma.

Nun habe ich eine Frage. Er hat mich ja nicht bezahlt. Nun nutzt aber eine Contentplattform von denen er die Textaufträge erhielt und die Texte schrieb, meine Texte auf ihren Webseiten obwohl ich dieser Contentfirma kein Nutzungsrecht (sondern laut Vertrag nur den Contentprofis) eingeräumt habe. Dies ist in meinen Augen eine Verletzung des Urheberrechts aber die Firma meint, sie dürften meine Texte verwenden. Da der Herr B. ja abgetaucht ist muss ich mich an die Contentfirma wenden da diese ja die Texte nutzen. Jedoch lassen die sich nicht auf einen Ausgleich oder so ein.

Soll ich die Firma wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung verklagen oder ein schönes Anwaltsschreiben aufsetzen lassen? Was würdet ihr in meinem Fall machen?


----------



## Hippo (21 Juli 2011)

Anwalt einschalten halte ich da für zielführender.
Wobei es da insoweit kritisch werden könnte wenn er die Fa. "Contentprofis" verkauft hat. Dann haben die vermutlich auch die Rechte übernommen.
Unbenommen davon hast Du ja kein Geld bekommen und könntest m.E. in diesem Fall die Rechte widerrufen


----------



## Schreibdienst (21 Juli 2011)

Er hat die Contentprofis nicht verkauft sondern eine zweite Firma, die er betrieben hat. Ja, da muss ich wohl zum Anwalt gehen da ich nicht einsehe dass die Contentplattform meine Texte nutzt obwohl ich denen nicht die Rechte eingeräumt habe.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Juli 2011)

Da gibts doch so was wie: "...verbleibt bis zur Zahlung Eigentum des Verkäufers." Das könnte im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass die Leistung von dir nicht genutzt werden darf, so lange es an der Zahlung mangelt. Eine Unterlassungsaufforderung/-Klage dürfte da greifen können, oder?


----------



## ElseFront (16 Februar 2012)

Lustig, dass ich diesen Forenbeiträge nunmehr durch Zufall entdecke.

Auch ich habe knapp sechs Monate für Herrn B. gearbeitet. Abgesehen von dem absolut unstimmigen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis begann das Arbeitsverhältnis bereits mit einem Zahlenverdreher in der Kontoverbindung bei Überweisung der zweiten Rechnung - die Sekretärin war natürlich schuld. Da ich allerdings schon seit Beginn dieser Zusammenarbeit ein intuitiv komisches Gefühl hatte, habe ich nach Androhung der sofortigen Niederlegung meiner Arbeit bei Ausbleiben der umgehenden Zahlung meine Rechnungsbeträge fortan pünktlich erhalten. 

Ich weiss nicht, ob es den Betroffenen hilft, aber ich habe ebenfalls mit dem genannten Timo H. zusammengearbeit (dem Menschen, dem die Websites nun offenbar gehört). Und neben mir einer der "auserwählten Autoren" (insgesamt fünf an der Zahl), die Herrn B. zwecks persönlichen Kennenlernens und Besprechung neuer Projekte auf seinem Anwesen auf Mallorca besuchen sollten inklusive bezahltem Hotelaufenthalt. Nun bin ich erleichtert, aber auch gespannt, wie diese Geschichte ausgegangen wäre, hätte ich ihm nicht wenige Tage vor Abflug doch mein Misstrauen ausgesprochen. 

Aber die wesentliche Info ist, dass er auf Mallorca lebt und dort mit einem anderen Herrn B. zusammenarbeit (von dem ich auch eine Mobilfunknummer habe, sofern es diesen gibt und es von Interesse sein sollte).

Wenn ich also irgendwie weiterhelfen kann, kann man mich gern kontaktieren.


----------



## Schreibdienst (16 Februar 2012)

Hallo Else,

es ist echt erschreckend wie viele Texter der Herr B. hinters Licht geführt und abgezockt hat. Der nette Herr wohnt tatsächlich auf Mallorca aber er ist leider sehr schwer zu fassen. Es wird aber Zeit dass er gefasst und verurteilt wird.

Könnten Sie mich kontaktieren zwecks eines Informationsaustausches? Ich stehe mit Herrn Timo H. in Verbindung, der über jede Information dankbar ist und genauso wie alle anderen Autoren froh wäre wenn Herr B. verurteilt würde.

Viele Grüße
Schreibdienst


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2012)

Das geht nur wenn "ElseFront" sich auch anmeldet.
Der Austausch von Mailadressen/Kontaktdaten im offenen Bereich ist nicht gestattet


----------

